# India's 'Baahubali' Destroys Box Office Records



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2015)

Now I am curious and want to watch this movie. 

---

Writer-Director S.S. Rajamouli’s epic fantasy Baahubali: The Beginning, the most expensive production in the history of Indian cinema, has been crushing box office records from the day of its release.

The $40 million period film beat previous record holder Happy New Year to score the biggest domestic opening day and opening weekend ever for a film in India, and the fourth biggest worldwide opening ever for an Indian movie.

The visual effects heavy story centers on two rival brothers who battle for supremacy over a rich medieval kingdom.

...

No release date has been set yet for China, but with its blockbuster reception in international markets, and the recent success there of the Aamir Khan-starring Hindi comedy PK, chances are good that Baahubali will find its way into PRC theaters this year.

India s Baahubali Destroys Box Office Records--Is China Next


----------

